# compte rendu de switch (Nouvel iBook G4 14" Mipe)



## sokh1985 (17 Novembre 2004)

Comme promis mais avec du retard: Les Photos de mon Boobook . Sinon, le Mac, c'est génial, surtoàut exposé: qu'est ce que je peux utiliser "f9"!!! Mon iBook avec sa housse second skin rentre juste dans ma sacoche de la fac  . Qu'est ce que ça peut changer la vie les cours avec un portable: on prend plus de notes, on se fait moins chier, on a plein de nouveaux "amis". La batterie est super en plus: 3 heures de cours et 10 minute de videos à chaque pause et il me restait encore 3 heures!!!  


Je continuerait surement mon compte rendu un peu plus tard, quand j'aurais fini de transférer tout mes fichiers et tout  

Merci de m'avoir fait basculer du bon côté de la force, après on se demande ce que font les gens sur PC!!! Dire que le mien a déjà planté trois fois depuis que j'ai mon iBook...hier.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Félicitation pour ton switch, et merci pour les photos.

 Je pense définitivement que je vais vendre mon pc portable pour acheter un iBook 12".

 Le PB 17" pour les films et la maison, et l'iBook 12" pour aller en cours.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Eheh, bienvenue du bon côté...   :love:   Bravo pour ton switch, et bonne continuation sur MacG...


----------



## Yip (17 Novembre 2004)

Un petit coup d'boule est amplement mérité  :love:


----------



## nathan1901 (17 Novembre 2004)

Bienvenue à lui ! 

En tout cas, ca fait grand 14''


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coup d'boule est amplement mérité  :love:


 Amplement. 
 Rhaaa ça me rappelle le mien. 4 mois et 19 jours déjà... :love:


----------



## Mulder (18 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis mais avec du retard: Les Photos de mon Boobook


Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !


----------



## TheAxeEffect (18 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis mais avec du retard: Les Photos de mon Boobook . Sinon, le Mac, c'est génial, surtoàut exposé: qu'est ce que je peux utiliser "f9"!!! Mon iBook avec sa housse second skin rentre juste dans ma sacoche de la fac  . Qu'est ce que ça peut changer la vie les cours avec un portable: on prend plus de notes, on se fait moins chier, on a plein de nouveaux "amis". La batterie est super en plus: 3 heures de cours et 10 minute de videos à chaque pause et il me restait encore 3 heures!!!
> 
> 
> Je continuerait surement mon compte rendu un peu plus tard, quand j'aurais fini de transférer tout mes fichiers et tout
> ...


Félicitations pour ton switch...
J'attends moi-même mon ibook 12" avec impatience (voire même désespoir de temps en temps:hein: )
UNe petite question: comment transferes-tu tes fichiers de ton pc à ton mac? Avec un cable de transfert usb?


----------



## iota (18 Novembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				TheAxeEffect a dit:
			
		

> UNe petite question: comment transferes-tu tes fichiers de ton pc à ton mac? Avec un cable de transfert usb?


 Mettre en réseau les 2 machines me semble être la solution la plus simple pour le transfert de fichier 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Mettre en réseau les 2 machines me semble être la solution la plus simple pour le transfert de fichier
> 
> ...


 En effet, un cable RJ45 et le tour est joué, et tu aura un débit plus intéressant qu'en USB


----------



## sokh1985 (18 Novembre 2004)

Dire que j'ai galéré à tout transférer sur CD et DVD!!! LOL 
Sinon, j'ai deux trois questions à vous poser: Je vais revendre mon PC qui a planté 12 fois en trois jours que j'ai mon mac (mon iBook 0 ) et je voulais savoir si je pouvais récupérer mon nouveau graveur en le mettant dans un boitier xterne etc. Vous avez pas une idée? 
Et les fichiers sensibles que je pouvais cacher en mettant fichier caché sur PC, y'a pas un truc sur mac?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Mettre un point devant le nom du fichier. Pour le faire apparaitre a nouveau tu peux utiliser le terminal et le renommer ou faire appraitre les fichiers cachés avec onyx ou un autre utilitaire de ce genre.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Ah bon, pourtant quand je veux mettre un . devant un fichier, j'ai un message qui me dit que c'est réservé aux fichiers système


----------



## sokh1985 (18 Novembre 2004)

Y'a pas plus simple?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Je recherche aussi un moyen de pouvoir cacher des fichiers non system, photos par exemple


----------



## TNK (18 Novembre 2004)

De qui voulez vous cacher vos fichiers???
Seuls les admininstrateurs de la machine ont accès aux fichiers...

Ne me dites pas que vous n'avez pas mis d'ouverture de session par login/password et que n'importe qui qui allume la machine a une session d'ouverte. Non, ne me le dites pas


----------



## quark67 (18 Novembre 2004)

Si tu désires protéger des fichiers de regards indiscrets, voici une solution intégrée à MacOS X :
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/filevault/index.html
Ça a toutefois l'inconvénient de crypter tous les fichiers de ton dossier utilisateur, donc il vaut mieux le faire avant d'avoir accumulé 20 Go de MP3 ou de vidéos (des publicités Apple, par exemple).
Des infos complémentaires sont disponibles ici :
http://www.gete.net/dossiers/panther/securite.php 
(ou via le cache de Google car le site est actuellement indisponible :
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:j3ckFgBQhBsJ:www.gete.net/dossiers/panther/securite.php )
Tu as aussi la possibilité de crypter des dossiers choisis via l'application Utilitaire de disque, qui te permet de créer une nouvelle image de dossier; tu as alors la possibilité si tu choisis l'option crypté de spécifier un mot de passe pour ton image-disque.
De plus, dans la fenêtre où tu indique ton mot de passe, si tu clique sur le bouton "i", une fenêtre "assistant de mot de passe apparaît", qui t'indique le taux de sécurité de ton mot de passe et des conseils (trop court pour "a", trop simple ou répétitif pour "123456",...)
De plus, les images disques sont plutôt volumineuses : 8 Mo pour un dossier d'origine qui en fait 500 ko (je crois qu'il y a une taille minimale pour les images-disque). J'ai pas poussé plus avant mes tests, je n'utilise pas d'image-disque crypté.
Décoche la mise des mots de passe dans le trousseau de clé (voir l'application dans les utilitaires), faute de quoi les images-disques sont ouvertes sans que tu tape de mot de passe.


----------



## sokh1985 (19 Novembre 2004)

Mais non, c'est pour par exemple lorsqu'on ouvre notre session, d'autres personnes ne puissent pas accéder à certaines images, musiques, videos... sensibles


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2004)

dans ce cas là, tu mets tout dans une image disque protégée par mot de passe


----------



## TNK (19 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est pour par exemple lorsqu'on ouvre notre session, d'autres personnes ne puissent pas accéder à certaines images, musiques, videos... sensibles


 J'avoue que je ne comprends pas... "Où" sont situées ces "autres personnes"?????

   Premier cas
 Les sessions s'ouvrent "sans login/password", effectivement tout le monde est administrateur et tout le monde a accès à tout. Solution "à la windows 98".... As tu un problème pour désactiver cette configuration sans demande de login/password? Voir "troisième cas" plus bas

   Deuxième cas
 Tu veux te protéger contre un éventuel vol de la machine et tu as des données à protéger. Tu cryptes comme indiqué dans d'autres posts plus haut (mais attention à ne crypter que les données à protéger sinon ralentissement inutile de la machine)

   Troisième cas (et le plus "courant" et le plus "conseillé")
   Tu crées un login PAR UTILISATEUR, SANS leur donner le pouvoir d'ADMINISTRATEUR
 Dans Préférences Système/Sécurité, tu coches "Désactiver l'ouverture de session automatique" et "mot de passe exigé après suspension d'activité ou lancement d'économiseur d'écran.
 Dans ce cas, les autre utilisateurs n'ont accès qu'à leurs propres fichiers, et n'ont n'y accès aux fichiers des autres utilisateurs, ni aux fichiers de configuration.

   Dans quel cas es-tu? et que crains tu exactement?


----------



## TNK (19 Novembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas là, tu mets tout dans une image disque protégée par mot de passe


Un peu "violent", non? sans savoir de quoi notre ami veut vraiment se protéger....


----------



## Sebang (19 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel cas es-tu? et que crains tu exactement?



Je suis d'accord aussi.
Si tu assumes le fait de ne pas mettre de mot de passe d'ouverture de session, alors il faut aussi assumer le fait que tout le monde peut avoir accès à tes fichiers.

Si tu crains tant que ça que certaines personnes tombent sur certains fichiers, alors vérouille tout ton ordi à la base, comme ça pas de souci et tu t'embête pas à faire des fichiers cachés.


Si tu y tiens vraiment, l'utilitaire File Buddy (payant il me semble bien) permet entre autres de cacher/décacher des fichiers. Enfin j'espère qu'il le fait toujours, le dernière fois que je m'en suis servis c'est quand j'étais encore sous OS 9, c'est-à-dire il y a... très longtemps !


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Un peu "violent", non? sans savoir de quoi notre ami veut vraiment se protéger....


 Ben oui, mais notre ami ne nous dit rien de bien précis....
    Bon, un exemple. 
    Tu as un film X (oulala) et tu ne veux pas que quelqu'un tombe dessus.
    Disons qu'il s'appelle robert_et_michele.avi et que tu le stoke dans ton dossier Movies.
    Tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes :

```
mv ~/Movies/robert_et_michele.avi .robert_et_michele
```
 Ton fichier est maintenant invisible et en plus, j'ai retiré l'extension... tu peux aussi mettre .pdf à la fin pour tromper l'ennemi 
    Pour le rendre à nouveau visible, c'est la manip inverse :

```
mv ~/Movies/.robert_et_michele robert_et_michele.avi
```
    Voilà une astuce qui marche plutot bien, mais tu ne fais que "cacher" le fichier.


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2004)

J'ai mis Robert et Michele comme ca, que personne ne se sente visé !!!   
 J'aurais pu mettre TheBig et.... non....
 Loana et Jean-Ed


----------



## TNK (19 Novembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais notre ami ne nous dit rien de bien précis....
> Bon, un exemple.
> Tu as un film X (oulala) et tu ne veux pas que quelqu'un tombe dessus.
> Disons qu'il s'appelle robert_et_michele.avi et que tu le stockes dans ton dossier Movies.
> ...


  Heuhhh, excuse, mais ça fait rire les toons cette méthode.... 
  Terminal
  ls .*

 Ca ne les "cache" que dans le finder... Quelqu'un qui veut "explorer" une machine a une toute petite chance de connaitre un tout petit peu d'unix....


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2004)

ben je suis d'accord avec toi, mais comme je le disais, ca ne fait que "cacher"....
Encore faut il savoir où cherhcer...
Enfin, il est vrai que c'est pas terrible et que la meilleur solution est le multi compte bien paramêtré


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Et les fichiers sensibles que je pouvais cacher en mettant fichier caché sur PC, y'a pas un truc sur mac?


 Enfin, exactement ce qu'il faisait sur PC donc ca devrait suffir ! surtout que le multiutilisateur sur PC c'est vraiment pour rigoler !


----------



## doojay (19 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que je ne comprends pas... "Où" sont situées ces "autres personnes"?????


C'est pourtant simple, il ne veut pas que sa copine "tombe" sur ses films d'horreurs, et ses photos sur la reproduction des zebres en mésopotamie, enfin bon il n'y a pas besoin de faire un dessin 
Bon ok je sort et en plus à coups de pied


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Amophis (19 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir si je pouvais récupérer mon nouveau graveur en le mettant dans un boitier xterne etc. Vous avez pas une idée?


   Voir ici pour le boitier http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_40_258_564&products_id=1125 

  préfère un boitier FW (ou FW/USB si tu veux une compatibilité avec W$).

 et par contre attention à la marque du graveur, à savoir que le plus compatible est le pioneer (toute la gamme), sinon applique ce patch pour qu'il soit reconnu sous OSX par les iApps : http://www.patchburn.de/

   Amuses toi bien


----------



## sokh1985 (19 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour la réponse, j'ai un NEC ND 3500A, je croyais avoir lu quelque part qu'il été compatible, mais comment en âtre quasiment sûr. 

sinon, merci pour la méthode du terminal, je vais pouvoir cacher mes videos de reproduction des zebres en ouzbekistan du nord. Parce que si un ami en amphi tombe dessu et l'ouvre, ça craint


----------



## Amophis (19 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la réponse, j'ai un NEC ND 3500A, je croyais avoir lu quelque part qu'il été compatible, mais comment en âtre quasiment sûr.


 J'ai un graveur externe Lacie qui est en fait un boitier USB/FW + un Nec ND3500A. Donc il n'y as pas de pb, il sera reconnu et utilisable avec patchburn


----------



## Sebang (19 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> sinon, merci pour la méthode du terminal, je vais pouvoir cacher mes videos de reproduction des zebres en ouzbekistan du nord. Parce que si un ami en amphi tombe dessu et l'ouvre, ça craint



Sinon, il suffit de les cacher à la main. Tu les mets dans un répertoire et tu mets ce répertoire dans un endroit où personne n'ira jamais fouiller (du style dans le dossier "Complément de pilotage" du système classic par exemple). 

Enfin bon... Quelle drôle d'idée de vouloir cacher des vidéos de reproduction des zèbres en ouzbekistan du nord. C'est pourtant quelque chose que tout le monde devrait apprendre à connaître, c'est sûrement très intéressant.    :mouais:


----------



## sokh1985 (19 Novembre 2004)

Lol, c'est ce que j'ai fait en que j'avais finalement fait sur mon PC genre syste mfiles etc. Comme quoi, il suffit de faire marcher son cerveau des fois!!!

Autre question, si je revends mon PC, est-ce que mon Ibook 1,33 Ghz/512Mo Ram sera suffisant pour mon usage, c'est à dire pas mal de musique, traitemnt de texte et intenet, copie de dvd dux fois par semaine et encodage de divx deux trois fois par mois? Dans ce cas je revends mon PC tout de suite!!! (vive le silence de l'iBook, c'est vraiment confortable!!!)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

moi sous mon ancien pc, quand je voulais cacher qqch, je faisais dans le rep Windows un répertoire System33, et je changeais les noms et extensions, pour ne pas que par une recherche *.avi ou *;jpg on puisse trouver, genre extensions *.sys


----------



## Amophis (19 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Lol, c'est ce que j'ai fait en que j'avais finalement fait sur mon PC genre syste mfiles etc. Comme quoi, il suffit de faire marcher son cerveau des fois!!!
> 
> Autre question, si je revends mon PC, est-ce que mon Ibook 1,33 Ghz/512Mo Ram sera suffisant pour mon usage, c'est à dire pas mal de musique, traitemnt de texte et intenet, copie de dvd dux fois par semaine et encodage de divx deux trois fois par mois? Dans ce cas je revends mon PC tout de suite!!! (vive le silence de l'iBook, c'est vraiment confortable!!!)




Je pensais moi aussi au début garder un pc à côté, mais TOUT ce que je fesait avec le pc, je le fais avec le mac: copie dvd, rip divx (pas encore essayé mais ça marche), internet, office suite et plus encore.... 

La seule chose qui m'a manqué au début est l'absence de Money, que j'utilisais depuis 3 à 4ans... mais finalement après bcq de recherche, j'ai trouvé iBank, qui bien que bcq moins complet, me satisfait pour l'instant. Le seul soft de gestion personnelle que je n'ai pas pu essayer sur Mac est Ciel: je les ai contacté, mais pas de versoin démo    alors mettre 75¤ pour voir, je ne peux pas.


Les seuls cas où tu as besoin d'un pc c'est pour les softs qui n'ont pas d'équivalent sur Mac.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Novembre 2004)

iBank? c'est gratuit? je connais pas du tout


----------



## Amophis (19 Novembre 2004)

Non c'est 20 ou 25$ je crois. Mais c'est vrai que je ne suis pas satisfait à 100%. Et je n'aime pas l'interface de TCF.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Novembre 2004)

Y a t il une version de démo de iBank


----------



## iota (19 Novembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Y a t il une version de démo de iBank


 Essayes ici 

 @+
 iota


----------



## vincmyl (20 Novembre 2004)

Merci


----------



## sokh1985 (25 Novembre 2004)

Compte rendu (très) long sur mon blog: première partie: Ici


----------

